# Training to talk



## harly_quinn (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of research on training my lil girl to talk. So I know its very rare for females to talk.. But Harly is so interested in it and she appears to want to figure it. So I'm determined now! But how have others gotten theirs to talk? Are there any certain tricks/tips you have? I've heard chili peppers help "peel" off the tough layer of skin on the tongue and help to talk but other than that I'm clueless. Thanks


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi can only say two things "I love you" and "Hello" it is very chirpy so only I can understand she is saying it by the tone and spaces in between the chirpiness that I taught her. It's not really on human language quality. I just did repetition a lot and over the months and months of it she eventually caught on. Oh and treats, lots of treats when it sounded right. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

They seem to be better at mimicking women's voices than men's. If you have a low voice it will be hard to teach them to speak, if you have a high pitch voice this is closer to their vocal range and they will learn words much more easily. Cockatiels aren't known as great talkers, so maybe a word or two if you're lucky. Not an extensive vocabulary.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Even with boys it can be a lot of work for very little result. The best training tool you can have is patience, and lots of it. Mom's little guy Moe says a lot more words and phrases than Joey does, and picked them up with a lot less effort.

The fact your little girl shows interest and determination to talk is a big step in the right direction.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

When I first had Maxi (and thought she was male, that's what they told me pff) I spent a long time on getting her to talk haha, with no success. I forgave her after I was certain she was actually female haha.


----------



## harly_quinn (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone! This last weekend she was trying very hard and is even letting little squeaks out when her mouth is moving! So we are slowly getting there


----------



## Allisha (Aug 10, 2013)

I have actually not taught Kiko any words or sounds, but he actually can say an assortment of words, and they are understandable. He says 'Peek-a boo', 'Kiko', which is always accompanied by 10 more 'Kiko's. He also says "What" and it seems to me he says "Pretty bird" when he's mad. I have also heard a naughty word or two when he was completely outraged.

But even if your Cockatiel won't talk, you can still teach her sounds. Kiko chatters like a squirrel, makes kissing sounds, barks like a dog, and makes alarm sounds. He also does a few bird imitations. He also does a few whistles of if your happy and you know it.

He's a male though, so it is a little different. Just repeat the word/s you want her to say over and over again. She'll only probably learn several.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Allisha said:


> I have also heard a naughty word or two when he was completely outraged.


Those are always fun, aren't they? We stayed with my mom for a bit after moving back to the States, and her little guy, Moe, learned to drop the f-bomb two different ways from hearing my husband yelling at referees for bad calls while watching sports. It was never intentional to teach him.

It is almost comical to hear Moe sing it out so cheerily while dancing back and forth in his cage. I'd hoped after a year and a half he would forget he learned it two different ways, but it still happens from time to time. This is why I have been working so hard at training hubby not _not_ say it in front of Joey.


----------



## Allisha (Aug 10, 2013)

It is very funny! Kiko uses it in context, and though it isn't common for him to use that word, he will use it if he is extremely enraged. Usually when I try to take his mirror from him.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Definitely oops! It is funny, though, that he uses it correctly instead of merely learning it and repeating it.


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

The only thing mine can say is Poppy (His name) but the funny thing is the Budgie says it more than him and copies his singing as well, and she is a girl LOL........Steve


----------

